# How often can I use gripe water?



## mylittlebubs

My baby is just over 3 weeks old and he always has lot of wind because he eats too fast ( i breastfeed ) and it seems like i never get him winded enough. Since yesterday it got quite bad and he had tummy ache so i gave him infacol before every feed and gave him gripe water ( woodwards) a few times within 24 hrs. I'm worry it might be too much, but also doesn;t want him to wake up every 20-30 min and cry all night

Do you know how much gripe water i can use for my baby?
many thanks


----------



## coz

hiya from 4 weeks you can give up to 6 spoons in 24 hours, i used to use infacol and gripe water but no hes older i took him off infacol at 3 months but still has alot of wind so i still use gripe water as his wind makes him grisel at night too :hissy: xxx


----------



## Whisper

I didn't think you could use gripe water when they are under 4wks old? 
I bought some and it says babies up to 1month - not to be used.
Personally i would stick with just using infacol as that is ok from birth...


----------



## KarenLV

I used gripe water since Skyler was born. As long as it's the non-alcoholic kind it is harmless.I only used it the first 4 weeks though. Skyler now just farts when he has gas!!


----------



## mylittlebubs

KarenLV said:


> I used gripe water since Skyler was born. As long as it's the non-alcoholic kind it is harmless.I only used it the first 4 weeks though. Skyler now just farts when he has gas!!

i guess it's more difficult for the new born babies to wind and they will get better when they get a bit bigger,right?


----------



## KarenLV

Yes,especially breastfed babies learn it faster as they tend to get less gas during feedings. Then they will fart you awake at night!


----------

